# Blown OLD Cerwin Vega MV-15B 10"s... NEW replacement ideas?



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Cerwin Vega MV-15B 
The 10's are blown...want to replace them, but can't find much info on the woofers used or its specs... long shot here, but does anyone have any ideas?

Used In Store Used USED CERWIN VEGA MV-15B | GuitarCenter










Cheers


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

The Speaker model number is ER102 and is 8 ohms


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Eminence Delta-10 (8 or 16 ohm) - 350W RMS / 700W Peak 65Hz-3.5kHz


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

NICE !!! looks to be the one!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you should be able to get reone kits.

Those are too cool to not keep stock.

Speaker Repair Official Site - Parts & Service - Orange County Speaker

Good people.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

chad said:


> you should be able to get reone kits.
> 
> Those are too cool to not keep stock.
> 
> ...


Chad, 
I think the VC has incurred some damage... The cone is fine... do they replace VC's?

These guys are real close to my location


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope, they recone the whole thing. You have to destroy it to get the coil out.. To the point tha tthe only thing left is a paper cone, a mangled one at that.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

chad said:


> Nope, they recone the whole thing. You have to destroy it to get the coil out.. To the point tha tthe only thing left is a paper cone, a mangled one at that.


got it... well after i replace it, i'll ship you the original!  just cover shipping.


----------

